# Eating less after exercise??



## chrisr116 (Jul 4, 2013)

I ran across this article on the net.  I am personally the opposite, and eat heavily for the rest of the day following a hard workout.  But it says that normal men normally eat less calories following intense exercise.  


People eat less after harder workouts: small study | Reuters


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 4, 2013)

Apparently we are not normal men.  I'm with you.  After squats, I can't stop eating!


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 5, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Apparently we are not normal men.  I'm with you.  After squats, I can't stop eating!



Yeah, I think we are a different breed.  Leg day should be accompanied with massive amounts of fuel.  A properly trained body demands it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 5, 2013)

Eating less must be for dieters because after intense exercise i have intense appetite and we  break down muscle and need fuel to recouperate.. how olds that.article?.


----------



## Roman (Jul 10, 2013)

It depends on what food is offered. I don't know if I could eat oatmeal right after a workout but meat, lettuce, potatoes, etc. definitely!


----------



## Denzel (Jul 27, 2013)

After doing any exercise it is good to eat less quantity food. Fruits are best food to eat after workout. Fruit juice is also beneficial.


----------



## 1superman (Jul 28, 2013)

Lost my appetite for a few hours today, only because of 120 mg's of ephedrin hcl, 200 mg's caffine and 81 mg's aspirin before my workout  I felt like an unstoppable bulldozer  Probaly lost 5 lbs of water too. Now ready for steak and eggs meal Mmmm.


----------



## jacked391 (Jul 28, 2013)

Denzel said:


> After doing any exercise it is good to eat less quantity food. Fruits are best food to eat after workout. Fruit juice is also beneficial.



What?


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 4, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I ran across this article on the net.  I am personally the opposite, and eat heavily for the rest of the day following a hard workout.  But it says that normal men normally eat less calories following intense exercise.
> 
> 
> People eat less after harder workouts: small study | Reuters



I always eat more food when I'm weight training. My appetite is typically enhanced.


----------



## LisaKeith97 (Aug 7, 2013)

The article was about overweight dudes and how they ate less after intense cardio in a small study.  While I can down some serious groceries as well after a serious lifting session, a hard cardio session does temporarily decrease my appetite.


----------



## peter101 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have check your link and found really nice and informative article there. I would like to say thanks to you that you share this post here with us.


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 1, 2013)

Depends on the training session.If it's a doozy and I'm trippin on endorphins
My appetite is shut off for a sec. In that case I will force down some whey and a nice shot of carbs . About 90 mins -2 hrs later I'm ravenous.
I'm usually in need of serious rehydration. Once watered up I get hungrier.
I need to be using IB'S during work out hydration blend..... T


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 1, 2013)

Another reason I really like training in the AM in that after I get done, although I am not "ravenous" due to my intra-workout, I am hungry and can house a good bit of food and this really throws the fuel on the metabolic fire in the morning.


----------



## jameshundson (Oct 9, 2013)

When we exercise we usually want to eat to replace the fuel we burned away , but it turns out that exercise actually decreases hunger for a short period.


----------



## jameshundson (Dec 10, 2013)

The protein in our muscles is the only energy source a starving person has. If you’re not eating, your body will destroy muscle cells to release that protein so it can convert it to energy.


----------



## Coeda (Dec 15, 2013)

So i guess above posted article is for normal people, cause after workout abnormal people can will eat a calf if not cow (Its just a figure of speech by the way, i hope you get the picture of what i am trying to say)


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 16, 2013)

Big leg or back day I really force it down if needed . That article was for main stream fat puds.... We aint mainstream........ Feedbag  utmost importance. 
T


----------



## reckbates (Jan 5, 2014)

I know I eat less when I exercise and in addition am in general actively busy for most of the day....I am retired and when I spend my day in the garden, running errands, meeting with friends, doing chores, etc., I just eat less because I'm not home alone with the refrigerator and nothing to do. My husband and I walk 3 to 6 miles 4 to 5 times a week but that does not keep me from gaining weight if I am not very active the rest of the time, bored and around food all day.


----------



## fastron75 (Jan 5, 2014)

lately I haven't had a huge appetite after a hard workout and that day but the next day watch out im looking for anything to eat


----------



## jameshundson (Jan 9, 2014)

High intensity exercise lead to appetite suppression and changes in hormones that regulate hunger and fullness


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah u have eat period.  Why be catabolic after all that work put in for exercise.  ?  Want muscle gotta eat.  .


----------



## tWack (Jan 9, 2014)

Depends on the pre-workout for me. Sometimes I'm so stimmed I dont feel like eating for hours. :banghead:


----------



## SteveAllen (Feb 13, 2014)

I am totally agreed with this. After doing exercise we should avoid eating too much and we should try to eat less. I like the article that you shared so thanks for this wonderful information because many people eat lot of food after doing exercise so everyone should avoid it.
Brienshamp Personal Trainer


----------



## Iceman74 (Feb 13, 2014)

I take in a zero stims pre-workout. During my workout I suck down water like a dehydrated camel. After, I pound down a 50gm protein shake and am totally starving for a heavy(ish) meal before I can sleep.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 13, 2014)

I usually can't eat that much right after I eat usually gotta wait a few hours


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 13, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I usually *can't eat* that much right *after I eat* usually gotta wait a few hours



Me too! lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 13, 2014)

One thing I do is drink a homemade protein shake. To get some protein and food in my belly.
-Magic bullet
-1/2 filled with egg whites 
-Blackberries, bananas, strawberries or assorted fruit of some sort.
-pb2 powdered peanut butter
-1/4 cup of oats 
-fill the rest up with unsweetened almond milk

And there you go idk the protein and carbs but it sure is good and low in calories


----------

